# Notebook / Tablet für Uni etc. bis ~800€



## TheP3aceguy (30. September 2019)

*Notebook / Tablet für Uni etc. bis ~800€*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche, nach einem Notebook bzw. Flexible 2 in 1 Tablet für die Uni. 
Dabei bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob es ein reines Notebook werden soll oder ob nicht eine 2 in 1 Lösung sinnvoll wäre. Hier bin ich auf eure Erfahrungswerte angewiesen.
Hauptsächlich wird das Gerät für die Uni sowie eventuell Programmierung gebraucht, sowie natürlich auch für Office Stuff etc., aber das ist ja selbsterklärend. Im Optimalfall sollte es auch nicht zu groß und schwer sein, damit ich es gut im Rucksack verstauen und in der Uni verwenden kann.
Nochmal aufgeschlüsselt:

Budget: ~800€
Anwendungsbereich: Uni, Office, Programmierung
Bildschirmgröße: zweitrangig
Bildschirmauflösung: 1080p reichen
Glare/Matt: egal? (keine Ahnung tbh)
Akkulaufzeit: sollte ein paar Stunden in der Uni überleben
Gewicht: möglichst kompakt
Besondere Anforderungen: kein Apple 

Gerne würde ich ein 2 in 1 Tablet ausprobieren, aber da bin ich auf eure Erfahrungswerte angewiesen. Solltet ihr davon nichts halten, darf's dann auch gerne ein Thinkpad o.Ä. sein.


Vielen Dank


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Notebook / Tablet für Uni etc. bis ~800€*

Ist halt die Frage, ob man Anwendungen hat, die gut mit Touch bedienbar sind. 

Ich verwendet mein Venue fast ausschließlich mit Tastatur wie ein normales Netbook.


----------

